# Greetings from Southeast Texas!



## killspin (Nov 21, 2013)

I just found this site today and figured it would be a great tool of fellowship and discussion. I am fairly new to masonry, and was just raised to MM on 11/16/2013. I look forward to learning and growing in masonry. I am from Evadale #1366.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## killspin (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you very much. I look forward to learning and participating here.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 22, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome to the community here!!


----------



## Bill Rose (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## cacarter (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations on your raising! I'll admit I had to look up Evadale, TX to know exactly where that was. How big is your lodge, and how active are they for being in a smaller town>


----------



## killspin (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you all. We are a fairly small lodge, but we do stay active within the community. Our main focus is on scholarship programs. We have quite a few lodges nearby though.


----------



## cacarter (Nov 25, 2013)

That's excellent to hear your lodge is active in the community and do scholarships. Enjoy masonry.


----------



## John Schnitz (Nov 25, 2013)

I have close friend and a brother that lives over behind the pentecostal church. There around the corner. from your lodge

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Pok#620/G\357 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congratulations brother! I was just raised from master mason on the 8th in Texas as well!


----------

